# Knackerd



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

For the past few months I have been waking up feeling knackered and feeling tired throughout the day ...

I get up early around 6am and go to bed 11.30 ish ...

I also eat well too , but I still feel knackerd ...

Anyone else have this problem or had this problem if so did you manage to sort it out...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're over 45...this is what happens.

How's the libido? Prolly best to get a male hormone panel done. 

To answer your question...250mg test e every 10 days. That's what sorted me out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

could be loads of things

vitamin deficiency for example


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Triple macchiatos spread throughout the day is my answer!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You're over 45...this is what happens.
> 
> How's the libido? Prolly best to get a male hormone panel done.
> 
> To answer your question...250mg test e every 10 days. That's what sorted me out.


My libido fine, what do you mean by male hormone panel, Do I have to go to my Docs for this test e....


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Triple macchiatos spread throughout the day is my answer!


You mean Coffee dear...I drink loads through the day...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Classicone said:


> My libido fine, what do you mean by male hormone panel, Do I have to go to my Docs for this test e....


It's a blood test, to check your hormones


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's a blood test, to check your hormones


I had some blood test done a month or so ago and they came back fine .....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Classicone said:


> My libido fine, what do you mean by male hormone panel, Do I have to go to my Docs for this test e....


Testosterone Enanthate...test e.

This is prescribed by docs if you have low test levels, which are confirmed by blood tests, but it's not a quick route by any means.

I would suggest that you have a blood test to check Thyroid, Testosterone levels, Liver Function.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Testosterone Enanthate...test e.
> 
> This is prescribed by docs if you have low test levels, which are confirmed by blood tests, but it's not a quick route by any means.
> 
> I would suggest that you have a blood test to check Thyroid, Testosterone levels, Liver Function.


Ill make an appointment tomorrow to see my Doc....and see what turns up but if there was something wouldn,t it have showed up in my last blood test...Ill still make that appointment though....I just thought Id ask for some advice on here first....Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Ive always been tired and had a lack of energy, had lots of tests but all clear.

It sucks but you work round it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I doubt if it would have shown up as it isn't on the blood test form.

You'll need to ask for a hormone test & he'll prolly be reluctant.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I doubt if it would have shown up as it isn't on the blood test form.
> 
> You'll need to ask for a hormone test & he'll prolly be reluctant.


But it must be worth a shot though..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a look through the TRT section on here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Classicone said:


> Ill make an appointment tomorrow to see my Doc....and see what turns up but if there was something wouldn,t it have showed up in my last blood test...Ill still make that appointment though....I just thought Id ask for some advice on here first....Thanks :thumbup1:


Just an ld fart classic one 

Was thinking iron deficiency but then if u had bloods done I'm sure it would have shown. Best to get re checked. Good luck.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Just an ld fart classic one
> 
> Was thinking iron deficiency but then if u had bloods done I'm sure it would have shown. Best to get re checked. Good luck.


Less of the old fart :lol: but I can live with that...

But theres nothing worse than been knackerd when going to the gym ...Knackers my motorvation.. :yawn:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

could be a number of things....even right down to a simple food intolerance. (gluten etc) or even lack of calories...

a classic one will be high cortisol...take a week off the gym/training get to bed early and see how you feel.

I dont know if they will specifically check for a cortisol level unless asked for...


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Many thanks you lot for the advice...I have an appointment at the Docs tomorrow morning...

Will follow up on here when I get his opinion...

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the biggest cause of feeling like you do is iron deficiency, i have suffered from it for years, mine suddenly drops off and i barely have the energy to get out of bed in the morning...after a few days of high strength iron pills i am good again....it's just a thought that might help.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you snore heavily?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you over training?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Do you snore heavily?


NO I don't snore matey.... :001_tt2:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

do you drink alot or ever have been drinking alot of booz? if so, get your Liver checked as this feeling tired all the time could be a sign of Liver issues.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you over training?


Don't think so Andy 45 mins to 1 hr 15mins ....I wouldn't think that was excessive..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Classicone said:


> Don't think so Andy 45 mins to 1 hr 15mins ....I wouldn't think that was excessive..


How many days a week mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Classicone said:


> NO I don't snore matey.... :001_tt2:


How do you know you don't snore?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How do you know you don't snore?


I told him.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I told him.


Weel enough said :lol:


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

[email protected] get some fkn rest!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd start by taking that ****ing cigar out ya mouth.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> do you drink alot or ever have been drinking alot of booz? if so, get your Liver checked as this feeling tired all the time could be a sign of Liver issues.


No I don't go out drinking any more..I haven't for a long long time , I don't really enjoy it as much as I did when I was younger...


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I told him.


 :lol:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I have been to the Doctors and back there again Monday for a Fasting blood test....


----------

